# Let's talk about OCD, anxiety and such.



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo, been a long time since I wrote here, but decided to just...write about some new experiences and such.

For those who don't know, it's quite common to be a little too aware of a problem, obsess over stupid things and of course...develop rituals around the things you fear.

I've struggled for a while with something called Globus Hystericus(Lump in throat feeling, common with anxiety etc), I got it because I had heartburn once, which wounded the throat a little, makin a lump sensation (usually goes away fast), it lingered for YEARS (literally), cause I obsessed over it.

I started noticing that I didn't feel it if I kept busy, and remembered something from Charles Linden's course: Develop precise habits that don't allow the thoughts to exist, seemed accurate, but I just couldn't help obsessing over it, scared I'd choke etc,

I also have a fear of driving alone, cause of a lot of irrational fears, but for some reason I could always drive alone if I was pissed, zero anxiety at that time, recently I drove alone though, just to beat the anxiety and ended up with a major panic attack, standard symptoms like extreme diziness, tingling in limbs, feeling weightless, like I was gonna faint and so on, so needless to say; I turned around and drove back...as fast as the roads here allow,

after obsessing and analyzing what I was doing etc, I figured I did everything wrong.

I drove cause I wanted to beat anxiety,but in return it beat me, I focused on it, I allowed it to drive with me..after that panic attack however, I've come to the realization that there are so many worse things than a lump in the throat and quit caring about that, making it go away..for real.

So beating OCD seems to be just like beating anxiety...just that I'd call them extreme habits, deciding to beat it won't help, you have to replace it, just like getting rid of DP, you gotta replace the anxiety-thoughts with something else...like annoyance (or anger, for real..or something more pleasant).

There's a fine line that is bothering me however...when is it just "anxiety", and when is it "OCD"? Is it when you develop habits around your anxieties? People who are diagnosed with anxiety alone do that too, they also obsess over things.

In my opinion; same ass, different shit.

How about you guys? You found any situations or such where you beat your anxiety, not meaning to, or not even thinking about it?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I find OCD and anxiety go hand in hand. Just find better things to occupy your time. I'm most vulnerable to daydreaming and worrying about my problems when I'm not being constructive.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Les Misérables said:


> I find OCD and anxiety go hand in hand. Just find better things to occupy your time. I'm most vulnerable to daydreaming and worrying about my problems when I'm not being constructive.


Same to a certain degree, without physical activities to keep my brain from pooping thoughts, I tend to question things. I think Charles Linden really has the holy grail to anxiety related disorders.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Xerei said:


> Same to a certain degree, without physical activities to keep my brain from pooping thoughts, I tend to question things. I think Charles Linden really has the holy grail to anxiety related disorders.


I've questioned everything too. It's become a boring pass time. You'll start to feel like that too.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Les Misérables said:


> I've questioned everything too. It's become a boring pass time. You'll start to feel like that too.


XD I bet. Same thoughts, different day...the globys hystericus kinda became boring too, to the point where it was just stupid and boring thinking about it..brains are scary, they're so complex and powerful. I believe modern society is wrong about most of our needs. Despite living in rich countries, everything we need just around the corner, we're one of the unhappiest people in the world. We're actually isolated, there's no "we", there's "me", people in tribes in like hoogaboogadoogalands seem to have a much better mental health..speaking of which, you ever tried shooting and see how much it calms you? I think we're still hunters, and our brains doesn't like not doing what we're supposed to


----------

